# Looking for Sales Partners in AUS



## gamedev (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, 

We are ~10 yr old company in the mobile games industry. We develop native and cross platform mobile applications and have in-house art , UI/UX , testing and game dev teams.We have our own games as well as provide development services to our client. 

As part of our expansion plan, we want to move in to the Australia market and are looking for sales partners who can sell our services. 
The person / company would become our channel partner and would earn a commission on each sale/ conversion. 

Thanks!


----------



## pakwahyu (Jun 7, 2015)

aku anak indonesia


----------



## Venu0557 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello 
I am from Australia
I am very much intrested please send me full details to [email protected]


----------



## sbs (Sep 9, 2018)

gamedev said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are ~10 yr old company in the mobile games industry. We develop native and cross platform mobile applications and have in-house art , UI/UX , testing and game dev teams.We have our own games as well as provide development services to our client.
> 
> ...


Hi! We have a publishers with AU traffic and can cooperate. Please send me you contact details to PM


----------

